# New family room rough framed, what's next?



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Budget? What equipment, if any, do you currently have? Do you prefer a front projector or flat panel display? Are you planning on adding a multi-channel sound system? Now is the time to do all of the prep work for a proper home theater if you want to do it right.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

He may get more responses over at the AVS Forum.
Link:

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-dedicated-theater-design-construction/

Over here, Folks may suggest a "Bose system".
:vs_mad:
lol.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Deja-vue said:


> He may get more responses over at the AVS Forum.
> Link:
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-dedicated-theater-design-construction/
> ...



You may be right but I'd steer him in the right direction. I've been a member of AVSForum since 2003. :wink2:


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Dave Sal said:


> You may be right but I'd steer him in the right direction. I've been a member of AVSForum since 2003. :wink2:


LOL, same here, been with AVS since May 2003.
You can get some great Ideas from over there, but they all end up being very costly.
:wink2:


----------



## gbest (Aug 29, 2018)

Dave Sal said:


> Budget? What equipment, if any, do you currently have? Do you prefer a front projector or flat panel display? Are you planning on adding a multi-channel sound system? Now is the time to do all of the prep work for a proper home theater if you want to do it right.



I'm not looking for an elaborate Home Theater, but want some decent sound to go along with a good flat screen TV that will be mounted above a gas fireplace in the corner of a rectangle room.
The equipment I have is not worth using and will buy new , looking for advice on speaker placement, brands etc.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, in a new Home Theater Dolby Atmos is a must have, so I'll take a look at this Site for Speaker placement:

https://www.dolby.com/us/en/guide/dolby-atmos-speaker-setup/7-1-4-setups.html

My Room is only 18x18 so I installed all InWall Speakers by Klipsch.
(11 of them)
Then used two Subwoofers by Dayton, a 12 Inch and a 15 Inch (The Titanic). Inwall Speakers also have a good WAF.
(Wife approval Factor), lol.
My Take on installing a TV over a Fireplace is, well...don't do it. The TV may not like the Heat.I'd also hate to keep my Head up for a long period of time, lol.

If I were in the Market for a TV today, it would have:

1. OLED (very expensive, but it looks like it's here to stay)
2. 4K (obviously.)
3. Dolby Vision (Hard to find but sooo worth it)
4. HDR10+ (must have)

Make sure the TV has all those option.
The OLED's have a absolutely Jaw-dropping picture.

Blu-Ray player should be a UHD Player, no question. They also up-convert regular Blu-Rays.
Surround Receivers are plenty available, make sure it supports 4K passthrough, all of them offer this now but only a few are available with Dolby Atmos. Some Marantz, Denon or Yamaha come to mind. Stay clear of the Pioneers, I was a big Pioneer Fan for almost 30 years, but they disappointed me more than once. Besides, the new Pioneers now are owned by Onkyo. I own a Surround Pre pro, which means I have seperate Amps for the Speakers. Very powerful, very expensive.

Don't skimp on the Speaker Cables. Go to Partsexpress.com to find some good Deals, Amazon has great Cables too.
Only buy 4K certified HDMI Cables.

If you rip Blu-Rays on a server like me, you may want to consider the Dune 4K Pro. NVidia Shield does some of that streaming too. 2K and 4K.

:wink2:


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Deja-vue has many good points. Everything in his post is solid advice. 

My take is a bit different. As with everything audio / video, it's all about personal preference.

My main system consists of a 1080p BenQ W1070 front projector with a 96" diagonal pull down screen. The audio consists of a pair of Definitive Technology BP2002 powered towers (each contain a 12" subwoofer and a 250 watt amplifier), a CLR2002 center channel, a pair of BP2X surrounds, and a PF15TL powered sub with a built in 325 watt amplifier. I auditioned these speakers against a slew of other brands over the course of a week and always came back to them due to their sound. The speakers are powered by a Denon AVR3300 which I bought at the same time as the speakers. I've had this audio system since the spring of 2000 and they still impress me to this day. I always recommend that anyone looking to buy a sound system NOT take recommendations from others, but actually go and listen to different speaker systems for themselves. The type of sound I prefer may not be the same as you. As Deja-vue mentioned, Dolby Atmos is the way to go, which requires height speakers in addition to the normal 5.1 configuration. If the funds are tight, you can start off with a normal 5.1 system and add to it later. I need to upgrade to Atmos myself one of these days. 

As far as display devices, the TV's that Deja-Vue mentioned would all be great, and I also totally agree that mounting it above a fireplace is not a good idea. The display should be in line of sight when you're in your seating position. You don't want to be cranking your neck upwards looking above the fireplace for any length of time, plus the potential heat from the fireplace is not good for electronics. 

Personally I prefer a huge image in a darkened room. A front projector immerses you in the movie like no other display. Sure, you'll get a sharper, crisper picture with one of the new OLED's but size does matter in home theater. Here's a 4K front projector that isn't too expensive. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077PP4S9...olid=38N1FOXT6MWZ6&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

My first front projector was a 720p Panasonic PT-AE500 and the cable guy who came by to set up the cable box for it said that it was the best picture he ever saw, I think mainly due to the sheer size and clarity of a high definition NFL game which happened to be on at the time. 

Since your walls are exposed, I would recommend burying a PVC pipe in the walls so you can change the cabling in the future without too much trouble. 

Attached is an old picture of my setup with the Panasonic projector.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

And I urge Folks to look at Dave Sal's Picture:
When you sit down in that Chair, your Eye-level should be about the Center of the screen.
And that Picture shows it just right.

I challenge anyone to watch the Lord of the Rings extended Version (3 hours+) on a TV that is hanging above a Fireplace.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Hm, I should not be talking about Fireplace TV's. I got one myself, lol.
In my "Fireplace-Room" just above the "retired" Fireplace. I have now Candles in there, no longer used to burn Wood.
You may see a piece of Glass (very heavy) in front of the Fireplace.

And the TV is only used for "Casual" TV watching, not entire movies.
:wink2:


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Deja-vue said:


> Hm, I should not be talking about Fireplace TV's. I got one myself, lol.
> :wink2:



Sorry, but I couldn't resist. :devil3:


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Dave also likes a lot of Remotes:

:devil3:


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Good catch. They are as follows:

DVD player remote
cable box remote
receiver remote
front projector remote
universal remote that was supposed to get rid of all of the above :surprise:


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Deja-vue said:


> He may get more responses over at the AVS Forum.
> Link:
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-dedicated-theater-design-construction/
> ...





Great place if you want to take advice from people that really have no idea...


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

ktkelly said:


> Great place if you want to take advice from people that really have no idea...


Of course this is a public Forum, and I expect useless, nonsense, non-topic posts from various folks spending too much time on their Mom's computer.
:vs_cool:


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Deja-vue said:


> Of course this is a public Forum, and I expect useless, nonsense, non-topic posts from various folks spending too much time on their Mom's computer.
> :vs_cool:



So that's why you go to AVS Forums?




Sorry, to offend, but I know of no professional that will go to that site. I know this pro, that has spent the better part of 40 years in the field, will not.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

ktkelly said:


> So that's why you go to AVS Forums?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ktkelly, sorry to say, but your ignorance is somewhat annoying to say the least.
The AVS Forum is a great Resource for Folks starting this Hobby. I found many great Ideas over there.
If you don't have anything to contribute here, please leave this Thread.
You won't be missed.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> So that's why you go to AVS Forums?
> 
> Sorry, to offend, but I know of no professional that will go to that site. I know this pro, that has spent the better part of 40 years in the field, will not.


I have to respectfully disagree. There is so much knowledge on AVS Forums. Someone there must have angered you or something and now you're holding a grudge. 

"Sorry, to offend, but I know of no professional that will go to that site."

That's almost as ridiculous as saying that no professional will go to DIYChatroom. It simply isn't true.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Dave Sal said:


> I have to respectfully disagree. There is so much knowledge on AVS Forums. Someone there must have angered you or something and now you're holding a grudge.
> 
> "Sorry, to offend, but I know of no professional that will go to that site."
> 
> That's almost as ridiculous as saying that no professional will go to DIYChatroom. It simply isn't true.





Okay, let me alter that then. No Self Respecting Professional will go there.


Why would the pros go to a site where novices that have zero understanding of audio video tell them what's what?


Honestly, people that will claim a speaker bar is BETTER than a full speaker system are to be believed?




Give me a break. All I've ever seen at that place, and here for the most part, is people that are not now, nor ever have been in the industry, make ignorant claims.


End of story.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> Okay, let me alter that then. No Self Respecting Professional will go there.
> 
> Why would the pros go to a site where novices that have zero understanding of audio video tell them what's what?
> 
> ...


Well, it looks like you prefer a "professionals only" sort of forum where people must work in that particular industry. Nothing wrong with that, but what's the point?

I'm sure there are many forums like that but this forum, as well as AVS Forum, are made up of noobs, novices, enthusiasts, and professionals. I think it's a great combination, and yes, occasionally someone says something silly like the comment you mentioned about favoring a soundbar over a full speaker system. Yes, to me that is ridiculous, but I'm pretty sure that others would have answered that poster and tried to correct his way of thinking. 

Then again, maybe a soundbar WAS the correct product for this particular person. Perhaps his needs were different than yours or mine. Maybe he didn't have the space or the funds to purchase a full system and to him, a soundbar was inexpensive, simple to setup, and convenient. What you and I would consider as unacceptable in our home theaters might be perfectly adequate in someone else's. 

Nothing wrong with having a mix of people sharing and learning on a forum, as that is the purpose of these forums in the first place.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Dave Sal said:


> Well, it looks like you prefer a "professionals only" sort of forum where people must work in that particular industry. Nothing wrong with that, but what's the point?





The point of a private forum for professionals is to share detailed technical information that is over the heads of DIY'ers.


Much the same as the private electronics shows like CES, custom integration shows such as CEDIA, which offer in depth training along with a look into the future of the electronics world.


So, the point is education.


I know for the DIY'er such as you, it may be hard to understand, but so very often, advice and opinion expressed both here and on AVS, is far from correct.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> The point of a private forum for professionals is to share detailed technical information that is over the heads of DIY'ers.
> 
> Much the same as the private electronics shows like CES, custom integration shows such as CEDIA, which offer in depth training along with a look into the future of the electronics world.
> 
> ...



I agree. I've found many instances of people trying to help but giving incorrect advice. It happens. But usually someone more knowledgeable will come along and correct it. When that happens, both the original poster as well as the one who posted the incorrect information will learn the correct answer. 

I think these DIY forums are about education. If I decide to tackle a home improvement project and already know everything I need to do I won't come on here asking how it's done. It's those times when I'm not sure how to proceed that I post a question asking for help. 

I feel fortunate that I've picked up some knowledge and skills over the years that I can share on this forum as well as AVS Forum and others that I belong to. These forums are all about sharing information and helping each other out.


----------



## gbest (Aug 29, 2018)

And now, back to my thread...


So here's what I put together for a surround sound system


 

 Denon AVRX2400H 7.2 Channel AV Receiver with Built-in HEOS wireless technology, Works with Alexa

  2 

 2 of Klipsch CDT-3800-Cii In-Wall Speaker 


 

 Audioquest Black Lab 16M Subwoofer Cable RCA 


  2 

 2 of Klipsch R-5650-S II In-Wall Speaker - White (Each) 


 

 Klipsch R-5502-W II In-Wall Speaker - White (Each)


 

 Definitive Technology ProSub 800 120v Speaker (Single, Black)


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Just FYI, all of your links go back to the main page of DIYForum (not that there's anything wrong with that .)


I like your choice of the Denon receiver. My current Denon AVR3300 is on it's 18th year and still going strong. Need to upgrade it one of these days. 

I'm assuming that you've already auditioned the speakers and enjoy the sound. If so, I'm sure the Klipsch speakers will serve you well. 

The Def Tech subwoofer is also a solid choice. I have an older Def Tech PF15TL sub that still shakes the house. Good stuff. 

Not sure I'd drop over $100 on a subwoofer cable though. 

Other than that, I hope you follow up with a post detailing the performance of your system once it's set up. Good luck.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

> Not sure I'd drop over $100 on a subwoofer cable though.


Exactly. Cheap Coax Cable with a RCA Adapter will do just fine.
Haven't seen a Center Channel Speaker yet, (did I miss it?) but most likely will be Klipsch as well.
On the Sub, well I like Dayton's "Titanic", comes from Parts-Express either assembled or as a Kit. That would be my first Choice.
Other that that, all good. 
You really did your Research and picked some great Stuff!

Are we going with Dolby-Atmos (needs more speakers) or just 5.1 with Room to expand?
UHD Blu-Ray player or XBox one X?
Network player like the Nvidia Shield or Dune, perhaps Zappiti Network?
Please let us know.


----------



## gbest (Aug 29, 2018)

R5502 is the center channel.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Deja-vue said:


> Exactly. Cheap Coax Cable with a RCA Adapter will do just fine.
> .





Change that to solid copper coax rather than cheap coax and I would somewhat agree.


I wouldn't use a coax adapter, but would rather terminate with a permanent RCA fitting.


----------



## gbest (Aug 29, 2018)

Deja-vue said:


> Exactly. Cheap Coax Cable with a RCA Adapter will do just fine.
> Haven't seen a Center Channel Speaker yet, (did I miss it?) but most likely will be Klipsch as well.
> On the Sub, well I like Dayton's "Titanic", comes from Parts-Express either assembled or as a Kit. That would be my first Choice.
> Other that that, all good.
> ...



Still working on the details, to take advantage of Dolby-Atmos I'll need 2 more ceiling speakers correct?


----------



## gbest (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm returning the sub cable for this one:
*Monoprice 102684 50-Feet RG6 RCA CL2 Rated Digital Coaxial Audio Cable  *



 by Monoprice 

 _4.6 out of 5 stars_  324 customer reviews  


  Price: $23.51 
Can anyone suggest a proper HDMI cable?


​


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

gbest said:


> Still working on the details, to take advantage of Dolby-Atmos I'll need 2 more ceiling speakers correct?


Dolby Atmos Speaker Setups:

https://www.dolby.com/us/en/guide/dolby-atmos-speaker-setup/5-1-4-setups.html

:wink2:


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

gbest said:


> I'm returning the sub cable for this one:
> *Monoprice 102684 50-Feet RG6 RCA CL2 Rated Digital Coaxial Audio Cable *
> 
> 
> ...



As long as they are 4K certified, doesn't have to be expensive:

https://smile.amazon.com/Premium-Ce...97681&sr=8-7&keywords=4k+certified+hdmi+cable

:wink2:


----------



## gbest (Aug 29, 2018)

I decided to add another pair of ceiling speakers for a 7.1 system.

14 gauge CL2 speaker wire is run, Blueboard and plaster is done, primed and ready for paint.
Drywaller cutout all the speaker openings,(4 ceiling, 3 front wall).
Hope to paint and install this weekend.

A silver lining,
Xfinity Cable had issues with internet drop outs and video stability issues, so new cable from the pole to the booster, and new cable from there to my AV cabinet.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

@gbest,
The new Dolby Atmos Format has been out for a couple of Years now.
I urge you to look at this first before you close everything up:

https://www.dolby.com/us/en/guide/dolby-atmos-speaker-setup/7-1-2-setups.html

I finished my 11.2 System about 6 months before Atmos came out. No way will I rip my Walls open yet again.
Have Fun!
:wink2:


----------



## gbest (Aug 29, 2018)

Deja-vue said:


> @*gbest* ,
> The new Dolby Atmos Format has been out for a couple of Years now.
> I urge you to look at this first before you close everything up:
> 
> ...



My speaker placement is modeled after the diagram you linked, the only difference is the sub woofer is placed in the right rear corner.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

gbest said:


> My speaker placement is modeled after the diagram you linked, the only difference is the sub woofer is placed in the right rear corner.


Awesome,...carry on, then. :smile:
Some Pics would be nice.


----------



## gbest (Aug 29, 2018)

Room is pretty much done, how do I get the remotes to communicate with the Denon receiver and Xfinity cable box hidden behind cabinet doors?
Pics soon.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

gbest said:


> Room is pretty much done, how do I get the remotes to communicate with the Denon receiver and Xfinity cable box hidden behind cabinet doors?
> Pics soon.


https://smile.amazon.com/Xantech-DL...4&s=gateway&sprefix=Dinky+Link,aps,175&sr=8-3


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Any updates on your Project?
Pictures?
:wink2:


----------

